

I'm looking to become a Jr. ROR developer.  Any advice out there? - chanivan

What are the chances I can become Jr. ROR developer?  I am mid-career.  I have a CS degree but no programming experience.  My first 10 years experience is in IT (sys admin, unix, infosec, consulting) then followed by 10 years as a agency recruiter.  I am now learning ruby followed by rails.  I am currently learning the primer via Ruby Monk, &#x27;Learn Ruby the Hard Way&#x27; and the Ruby course on Code Academy.  Then I&#x27;ll dive into Michael Hartl&#x27;s ROR tutorial.  Then I&#x27;ll get into some advance ROR coding.
======
BryanBeshore
The chances you will become a Jr. ROR developer are really high. The question
is, what do you want to do with it?

ROR is a great entry into coding, and building applications, however Rails is
really abstracted away from Ruby. You will eventually (likely) need to dig
into Ruby, but that's completely fine. You can build a lot with Rails, and
it's a lot of fun. I sometimes recommend ROR before digging into JS or a
different language but that might just be me.

Best of luck.

~~~
chanivan
thanks. having a CS degree and having worked with unix and vi, it's been
pretty easy setting up the vm box and vagrant and following the primer.

------
gamechangr
Where are you located?

Are you located anywhere near a Ruby on Rails or just Ruby Meetup group?

~~~
chanivan
I'm 30 minutes outside of Philadelphia.

